#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  ابن البلد في محطات أبناء مصر

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أبدأ آخر لقاء في محطات أبناء مصر بتوجيه كلمة لكل من شارك معنا في المحطات 
بجد اشكركم لتفاعلكم وتواجدكم ودعمكم الدائم ويا رب يديم علينا لمتنا الحلوة 
وكل عام هجري وانتم بخير اعاد الله علينا الأيام باليمن والبركات
*************************

والآن أبدأ لقائي مع آخر ضيف والذي نختم به سلسلة المحطات وكما يقال ختمامه مسك 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا ومرحباً بك ابن البلد..
اهلا بك معنا في محطات ابناء مصر وسعيدة بتواجدك معنا في آخر جولاتنا ...
وهي فرصة كي اقدم لك باقات الشكر والإمتنان على هذا المكان الذي دوما جمعنا ومازال 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بوكي  أنا اللي بجد سعيد بعودة المواضيع الجميلة اللي بتقربنا من بعض وبتعرفنا على بعض أكتر
وأرجوا أن مكونش ضيف تقيل عليكم جميعا


طبعاً معك لا أستطيع ان ابدأ بسؤالي المعتاد وهو كيف تعرفت على المنتدى...
ولأنك قلت فكرة انشاء المنتدى في مواقف متعددة فلن اطلب منك تكرارها
ولكن اليوم اسألك ما هو السبب الذي يجعلك تبقي على المنتدى ...رغم المشاكل الفنية...مشاكل الدعاية...الإختراقات...الخ..الخ...الخ

والله يا بوكي أنا كل يوم بسأل نفسي نفس السؤال ده
ولكن في النهاية منتدى أبناء مصر هو بيت العائلة اللي بلاقي في أسرتي
ومحدش يقدر يستغنى عن فرد من أفراد أسرتة



نصل لأول محطة لك في المنتدى
يا ترى في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الذي سنقف عنده..
ما هو سب اختيارك لتلك القاعة ولهذا الموضوع لنقف عندهما في اولى محطاتنا في المنتدى؟

القاعة هي قاعة المناقشات
واختياري لقاعة المناقشات نظرا لانها من القاعات ذات القيمة الثقافية العالية والتي من وجهة نظري تعتبر واجهة المنتدى الأولى
وتحتوي على الكثير من المواضيع الهادفه.

الموضوع هو
هل نظرت إلى الشات من هذه الزاوية سابقا
وهو موضوع لفاضل
أول موضوع يمكن بدأت أتعرف فيه على فكر فاضل
وتكلم فاضل في الموضوع عن التعامل على الإنترنت
وفسر الكثير من أساليب البعض والتي تستخدم حتى الآن وتحذير كل من يحاول أن يتعامل مع الإنترنت بشكل طبيعي أوالإطمئنان لكل من يتحدث مع اشخاص على الإنترنت
والحقيقة الموضوع بيذكرني أيضا بأسلوبي الهجومي في بعض الردود
وخاصه أن تخيلت أن فاضل عضو جديد وداخل يفرد عضلاته على الأعضاء بمواضيع مطوله النتيجة والمحصلة منها ضئيلة
ولكن قابلني فاضل برد رائع وتفسير أجمل داخل صلب الموضوع أيضا ونقطة الحوار.


ما هو الموقف الذي لا تنساه كلما ذكر اسم "منتدى ابناء مصر" ؟

الحقيقة في مواقف كثيرة جدا جدا جدا يا بوكي مش عارف أختار إيه ولا إيه
ولكن أقول أنا بتذكر اللقاءات الخاصة بأعضاء المنتدى خارج الإنترنت
ومقابلاتنا مع بعضنا البعض
يمكن دي من أكتر الحاجات اللي ربطتنا ببعض أكثر وأكثر كأسرة ومن ضمن اللقاءات بفتكر حفلة توزيع الجوايز بتاعت رمضان سنة 2006
واللي طلع عينك فيها أنت وليلة عشق وصفحات العمر علشان تطلع بالشكل الجميل

يااااه انت رجعتني بالذاكرة ليوم جميل بجد يا أحمد


عبارات... لمن توجهها:
- غيبتك طالت
لكتير أوي يا بوكي
على رأسهم
بنت مصر
عز الدين
زهراء
د.عادل
بنت شهريار
سمسمة
حمادو
حنان
حلا
الصعيدي
محمد فاروق
وأخته داريا
هبه
ماما زوزو
نعناعه
lina
سامح عطية
نوسة
om elbanat
Amira
nour2005
كتير أوي الحقيقة يا بوكي مش هقدر أذكر الجميع ولكن في كتير جدا غيبتهم طالت منهم أنا برضوا 

- اي ان كان ما حدث اللي فات مات
 
ولا حد


- وجودك بيفرق كتير يا ريت تواجدك يكون اكثر
فاضل 
قلب مصر
وطاقم الإشراف 

- هذا المكان ضم الكثير من الذكريات.. سعيد انني كنت طرف معك فيها
أعضاء كتيرة جدا برضوا
بنت مصر
بوكي
زيزو
الصعيدي
فاضل
صفحات العمر
ابن طيبة
ناس كتيرة أوي 

- ألم يحن وقت مراجعة النفس..
معتز فطين


عادة تفسر المواقف حسب رؤية كل منا ..
ما هو الموقف الذي اثر فيك وكنت أسأت تفسيره وتبين لك عكس رؤيتك بعد ذلك 

في موقفين حصلوا بيني وبين بنت مصر
كان نتيجة لسوء فهم مني مرة وسوء فهم من بنت مصر مرة أخرى
في موضوعين مختلفين داخل مواضيع الإدارة
لكن غير كده الحقيقة مش متذكر مواقف أسأت تفسيرها


ونتوقف عند ثاني محطاتك في المنتدى ..أين ؟
ماذا يعني لك هذا الموضوع؟ وهل له موقف تتذكره؟

المحطة التانيه هتكون في قاعة التعارف والمناسبات
والموضوع هو 
بصبَّح عليـك !
من المواضيع الجميله الخفيفة في المنتدى
والمستمر منذ عام 2004 حتى الآن
الموضوع لبنت مصر
كفكرة
ولكن أعضاء كثيرة جدا شاركت فيه
فكرة الموضوع كانت تتلخص في أننا كل يوم نصبح على بعضنا البعض بمعلومة جديدة أوصورة جميلة أو بيت شعر أو غنوة أو أي شيء آخر
ولفترة طويلة كنت حريص أنا وبنت مصر على وضع كل يوم صباح جميل 
وكانت بسنت دائما حريصة على إضافة معلومات رائعة صباح كل يوم
وهو من أحب المواضيع إلي قلبي في المنتدى
والمواقف اللي أتذكرها من الموضوع ده 
أن كنت أنا وإسلام شمس الدين بنغني ونرد على بعض في مشاركاتنا في الموضوع



في بعض الاحيان تكون الردود في الموضوع لها صدى وقوة لدرجة تساعد على إنجاح الموضوع أكثر...
اختر لنا ردين من تلك الردود التي توقفت عندها واعجبت بها وماذا استوقفك فيها؟

أتذكر ردود كثيرة للدكتور عادل في قاعة الصحة وعلى سبيل المثال رده هنا في موضوع 
التبول اللاإرادي
وكنت دائما ما أعجب بردود الدكتور عادل
لانه كان دائما بيتعامل حتى في ردوده بمنتهى الدقة

الرد الثاني كان لإسلام شمس الدين في موضوع 
رسالة من الكاتبة الصحفية إقبال بركة إلى موقع أبناء مصر حول قضية حظر الحجاب
والحقيقة إسلام رد رد جميل جدا باسم إدارة الموقع
وفسر للصحفية إقبال بركة كمية المغالطات في رسالتها في حق الحجاب


في تقديرك ما هو :
- القرار الذي تأخر كثيراً في المنتدى

إعادة هيكلة قاعات المنتدى والإدارة 
وبحاول جاهدا إنهاء هذه المهمه قريبا إن شاء الله 

- القرار الذي تم التسرع في أخذه

غلق المنتدى في يناير 2009 أمام الزائرين لمدة شهر
لمراجعة المواضيع وتعديلها من الصور المنتهيه والروابط المنتهية 
مما أدي لهبوط ترتيب الموقع وهبوط عدد الصفحات المفهرسة في محركات البحث


ما هو مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأي بالنسبة لك؟؟ ومتى تقول اهلاً بالديكتاتورية؟

أنت حر في التعبير عن رأيك ما لم تهاجم صاحب الرأي نفسه

أقول أهلا بالديكتاتورية طوال الوقت

ما شاء الله ...احيي فيك اللتصالح مع النفس هههههههههههه


كلمة توجهها لأحد أعضاء المنتدى أو أكثر... فلمن وماذا تقول فيها؟

أوجهه كلمة لكل أعضاء ومشرفي المنتدى
منتدى أبناء مصر يكتسب بهاءه وقيمته من تواجدكم وتفاعلكم المميز فحافظوا على هذا المكان بتواجدكم العطر.


وها نحن نصل إلى المحطة الثالثة والأخيرة
يا ترى سنختم جولتنا في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الأخير لنا فيها؟

المحطة الأخيرة هتكون في أحلي القاعات اللي بحبها جدا وهي قاعة فك التشكيرة 

والموضوع هو موضوع 
- ( أخطاء إملائية ) -
لسيف الدين
والموضوع ده كان جه في وقت المنتدى في قمة نشاطه ولكن كان هناك مجموعة كبيرة مننا جميعا بتكتب بشكل ملخبط جدا في الكتابات
والمشكلة الأكبر أن المشكلة بدأت توصل لقاعات الإبداع
وبعض الكتاب كانوا بيكتبوا بحروف وأخطاء إملائية كثيرة 
والموضوع على الرغم من انه في فك التكشيرة إلا أنه كان هادف جدا ومفيد لأقصى درجة للجميع
ولكن بعض من لديهم الأخطاء كان لديهم دائما تعقيب على الموضوع أنه بيسبب إحراج لهم ولمكانتهم الأدبية
إلا أني كنت بشوف أن المكانة هتكون مرموقه أكثر لو هناك إلتزام على الأقل بالكتابة الصحيحة


وهل يوجد موضوع كنت تود الحديث عنه لم تتح الفرصة للكلام عنه في اللقاء

في مواضيع كثيرة الحقيقة ممكن الواحد يتكلم عليها ولكن خلينا نختار موضوع أخر من القاعة العامة
وهو موضوع 
معاً .. لنقرأ كتاب السر The Secret
وهو لأنفال
كتاب السر كان عامل ضجة كبيرة جدا
وأنفال ممكن تكون عملت تلخيص له وشرح مفسر مبسط للجميع في الموضوع والحقيقة وفقت بشكل كبير على الرغم من 
وجود الكثير من معارضين أفكار الكتاب ومنهجه

كل الشكر لك ابن البلد على إتاحة الفرصة لي وللأعضاء الكرام للتجول معك عبر اروقة هذا المكان الجميل والمحبب إلى نفسي وأتمنى ان تكون سعدت معنا فيها
وكل الشكر لك على هذا المكان الذي دوماً يجمعنا مهما بعدت المسافات 

الشكر لك أنت بوكي
ربنا يبارك فيكي يارب والحقيقة مواضيعك كلها مميزة وكان يجب أن نتوقف عندها
بشكرك مرة تانية على إتاحة الفرصة لي لأكون معكم ببعض من ذكراتي في منتدى أبناء مصر

لك مني ولكم جميعا كل التحية والتقدير

  

أخواني وأخواتي ها نحن نصل لنقطة النهاية في صفحات محطات أبناء مصر
أرجو ان تكونوا قد سعدتم معنا فيها ونلتقي من جديد في لقاءات كثيرة تجمعنا على خير دوماً

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فعلا ختامه مسك
علشان ابن البلد هو صاحب آخر حلقة
وأحمد صلاح من أحب شخصيات المنتدى إلى قلبى لأسباب من الصعب حصرها
فهو فى منتهى الطيبة اللى فى الدنيا وفى نفس الوقت حاد الذكاء لدرجة مذهلة
بالرغم من إنه كثيرا ما يظلم ويتعرض للإنتقاد ويتهم بالتهمة وعكسها
مرة يقال عنه شديد وديكتاتور ومرة متساهل ومتراخى وهو ليس بالديكتاتور وليس بالمتساهل ولا بالمتراخى
لكن الحقيقة إنه فى منتهى الحسم وقت اللزوم وفى نفس الوقت بيعرف متى يحتوى المشاعر الغاضبة وقت اللزوم
ويكفى إنه إستطاع إنشاء هذا المنتدى الذى ضم آلاف الأعضاء من مختلف الشرائح من الثقافات والمواهب والآراء
من مصر ومن مختلف الأقطار
وإستطاع المحافظة على المنتدى فى خضم الأزمات التى كانت تواجهه فى بعض الأحيان والتى كانت يمكن أن تغلق هذا المنتدى تماما
ورغم أى إنتقادات قد توجه له من هنا أو هناك فلا يستطيع أحد أن يزايد على أنه أكثر شخص بكل تأكيد حرصا على هذا المنتدى
فقد نجح فى أن يجعلنا نؤمن بأن المنتدى ملك لنا جميعا وليس حكرا عليه 
منذ عام 2004 ومنذ الوقت الذى قمت بالتسجيل فيه بالمنتدى تم إختيارى فيها مشرف على العديد من قاعات المنتدى
قاعة القصة وقاعة فك التكشيرة وقاعة المناقشات وقاعة الرياضة
وأخيرا كمشرف إدارى على القاعات العامة
لم أرى من أحمد إلا كل خير ودائما هو ودود ولطيف وكان يتحرى دائما العدل والمساواة بين الجميع قدر إمكانه
وهو صبور جدا لدرجة يحسد عليها..
ورغم أننى لم ألتقى أبدا بأحمد وجها لوجه إلا أننى أعده من أفضل أصدقاء حياتى
فهو موجود دائما للمساعدة التى لا يتوانى أبدا عن تقديمها حين تطلب منه
كما أنه يجعلنى أضحك من قلبى لأن من لم يتعامل معه عن قرب قد يفاجأ بأن أحمد صلاح من أكثر أعضاء المنتدى المتميزين بخفة الظل والحس الفكاهى لأقصى الحدود
شكرا لك يا أحمد على كل شيء
وربنا يكون فى عونك وتحافظ لنا على بيتنا الجميل وهو هذا المنتدى وتطوره دائما إلى الأفضل إن شاء الله
 ::   :: 
وشكرا لبوكى على هذه المحطات الجميلة التى لم أكن أريد لها أن تنتهى
وإن شاء الله تمتعينا بموضوعات أخرى جميلة على هذا النسق البديع
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:: عزيزي العمدة ::  
 *


هل لا مؤاخذة أصابك الزهيمير مبكراً
ونسيت أهم محطة من محطات منتدي  أبناء مصر
نسيت المهندس عاطف هلال  شفاه الله ونسيت
أخوه  الأصغر العبدلله وأخونا التالت سيد جعيتم والراحل فنديس

وبسرعه نسيت  إيجيبتوس  و Egypt  ونسيت
إنك أضفت إلى إسم  المنتدي  Egyptsons    كلمة Misr  

http://www.egyptsons.com

**http://www.egyptsons.com/misr*



وكمان نسيت صلعاوي القرعاوي

 


.....وعجبي!
* 
*


[/ALIGN

----------


## فاضــل

من المهم فعلا يا أحمد مراجعة الذكريات الجميلة من وقت لأخر 

فكرتني بذكريات جميلة مع أحباب كثر بدأت علاقتي بهم من خلال هذا الموضوع 

و فعلا البدايات الجميلة تكون سببا في علاقات جميلة مستدامة و هذا ما حدث من خلال موضوعاتي الأولى في المنتدى 

كان لي قدر كبير جدا من السعادة بمشاركتك هذا القدر من الذكريات خلال فترة تجاوزت ثمانية سنوات 

و مثلك بالضبط فأنا افتقد بسنت كثيرا فقد كنت ثالثكما في كثير من الذكريات "بحلوها و مرها"

و لعل الله أن ييسر لي أن أعاود التواجد بشكل أكبر و أكثر فعالية فقد اشتقت لذلك فعلا

و نشكر لبوكي إحياءها لذكريات جميلة و معايشة واقع جديد يستلهم إحساسه بالحاضر من خلال ذكريات الماضي الجميل

و ننتظر محطات جديدة حتى لو اختلف مسماها

----------


## اليمامة

محطة جميلة ..يغلب عليها طابع دافىء لذكريات عزيزة ..وما أحلى الذكريات 
كالعادة ابن البلد ..ديبلوماسى 
ولكن برغم الديبلوماسية والطريقة التى تبدو عائمة أو لها حدود لا تتخطاها ..أستطيع أن أؤكد على كل الآراء التى قيلت على لسان أحمد وفاضل وأعتقد أنه هذه الصفات هى صفات الإدارى الناجح ..الحياد والديبلوماسية والذكاء..غير أننى أثنى على دماثة خلقك وذوقك ..ولا أنكر أن لك مواقف تأتى من حيث لا يتوقع المرء أحيانا ..ربما تكون أخوية وعاطفية ..وأحيانا أخرى تكون غير متوقعة بالمرة .. كل هذه التوصيفات مازلت أراها سمات القائد الناجح الذى يشعر من يتعامل معه بأنه مهم جدا وفى نفس الوقت مثله مثل رفقائه لا يزد ولا ينقص عنهم شيئا ..فى كل الأحوال كنت أشعر طول الوقت بأمان نفسى تجاه ادارة هى أسرة قبل أن تكون كذلك ..

أتمنى أن تنظر للمنتدى بعين أخرى تتعلق بقيمة ما يقدم ونوعيته لا كمه ..وبقيمة أخرى تعلو كل شىء ..هى قيمة الحرية ..حرية الرأى وتناول أى موضوع بالنقاش ..أعلم أن الحرية أصبحت كلمة شائكة ولكننى هنا أتحدث عن حرية الكلمة وحرية الرأى وحرية المعرفة ..الحرية المحترمة التى نعرفها ونفهمهما جميعنا ..هذا ما يجعل أى منتدى ذو صيت وترتيب محمود واثراء معروف له وعنه ..شخصيا لم أتعرض لأي مما يعوق حريتى ولكن ..مجرد ملحوظة ..

شكرا لأننى كنت معكم هنا ..ولأننى شاركتكم أوقات جميلة وسعيدة تركت فى نفسى أنا الأخرى ذكريات لا تنمحى ..غير ما للمنتدى من فضل اذ قدمنى وعرفنى على شخوص هنا أعزاء على قلبى ..

أتمنى لك وللمنتدى وللموقع ..كل تقدم وازدهار 

وشكرا جزيلا ..لا يوازى أبدا مجهود بوكى بوكى على جهدها الرائع فى ادارة هذه المحطات واخراجها للنور لكى تسعدنا وتقربنا أكثر فى هذا الوقت الصعب وأحب أن أؤكد لك يا بوكى أن هذا العمل " محطات أبناء مصر " بالفعل صنع فارقا فى المنتدى ..ومحى تقريبا حالة كساد كانت موجودة بانتعاشة حميمية صنعتها المحطات بأسلتك الناجحة التى أظهرت موضوعات للضوء لم نكن نعرفها ..وأثرت حركة فى المنتدى معرفية وتنشيطية وأكرر فى هذا الوقت ..فكانت حقا فكرة ذكية جدا منك ..

شكرا بوكى

----------


## drmustafa

أهلا وسهلا بك يا أحمد 
في آخر محطة من محطات القطار ( بس حتركنه فين بقى!!)

حقيقي اختياراتك جميلة جداً
وفيها موضوعات كنت تابعتها أول ما اشتركت في المنتدى بس يمكن من غير مشاركة 
نجحت في أن تجعل المنتدى لكل أعضائه وهو موضوع ليس بسهل
جزيل الشكر لك على منتدانا (بيت العيلة) الذي يضمنا ويسعدنا كثيراً الانتماء إليه
أدعو لك بالتوفيق في خطواتك القادمة 

========================================

بوكي 
أبدعت في اختيار الأسئلة وقائدي القطار 
كل الشكر لك على الفكرة والموضوع 
الذي جعلنا نستعيد ذكريات من أجمل ذكرياتنا في مكان محبب إلينا 

وياريت بقى نشوف قريب قوي موضوع جديد جميل من موضوعاتك الرائعة 

مرة أخرى شكراً
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم

----------


## nariman

المحطة الأخيرة جت بسرعة يا بوكي 
يمكن علشان هي دي طبيعة الأوقات الحلوة..قصيرة

اخي العزيز ابن البلد  :f:  :f: 
يمكن محطتك النهارده توقيتها صعب شوية بالنظر لحال الشارع المصري الآن
بس أنا حسيت بكم كبير من الدفء والارتياح وانا بتابع معاك الذكريات والشخصيات والمواقف والسطور اللي يمكن قليلة بس قالت كتير
كمان فرصة جميلة اني أشوف موضوعات لأول مرة وارجع لغيرها وافتكر حاجات وناس جميلة

أخيرا أنا بتمنالك كل التوفيق وان ربنا يقدرك على حجم المسئولية هنا..ويقدرنا معاك ان شاء الله وكل الناس اللي بتحب المكان ده وياما استفادت منه قبل ما تفيده
ساعات باحس يا احمد اننا محتاجين اعادة شحن لطاقتنا بتاعة زمان..نظرتنا لنفسنا ولبعض وللمواقف
مراجعة نفس حقيقية
علشان نبطل نقول زمان كان أجمل نواجه نفسنا أولا ليه دلوقتي بإيدنا اتغيرنا

 يمكن على غير عادتي..خصوصا هذه الأيام
حاسة بتفاؤل
 :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

*فعلاً ختامها مسك يا بوكي..*

*ابو يوسف صديقي و اخي الحبيب.. اللي يقابلك و يتعامل معاك عن قرب يعرف قد ايه انت انسان جميل و بسيط * 
*انا شخصياً اكن لك محبة و معزة خاصة* 

*في حاجة مهمة عايز اقولها*

*شكراً يا احمد على محافظتك على المنتدى رغم كل ما واجهته خلال السنوات الماضية.. و منها مواقف عاصرتها شخصيا من هجوم من هاكرز او مشاكل في السيرفر او خلافات مع السيد جوجل.. و ما خفي كان اعظم*
*شكراً يا احمد على صمودك و اصرارك على بقاء المنتدى اللي انا مش قادر اتخيل نفسي موجود على النت من غيره*

*أخيراً دعني احييك على اختياراتك رغم اني اعتقد ان اصعب واحد كان ممكن يسوق القطار ده هو انت يا احمد.. لان اكيد مر عليك مئات المواضيع اللي ممكن تتوقف عندها..* 

*و الشكر موصول للرقيقة بوكي على هذا الموضوع و الفكرة المميزة اللي استمتعنا بمتابعة حلقاتها على مدار شهر كامل*

----------


## mriadh

الأخ أحمد، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

في الحقيقة ومنذ أن سجلت في المنتدى لا أذكر أنه كان بيننا أية مراسلات خاصة، ولكنني في يوم من الأيام بحثت على رقم تيليفونك وأعتقد أنني وجدته، حيث أنه في عز الثورةالمصرية عندما قطع نظام مبارك الإنترنت على الشعب المصري، أصبحت أتصفح المنتدى كل نصف ساعة تقريبا طوال اليوم، وأصبح شغلي الشاغل هو حراسته من أيدي قد تمتد إليه بسوء وتستغله لأغراض خارج النطاق في ظل غياب أصحابه بسبب قطع الإتصالات عنهم، وكنت حارسا له خارج الحدود مستعدا للإتصال بك في حال وقوع طاريء، ولكن الحمد لله على ستره، ولأن الأمور سارت على ما يرام لم أحتاج للإتصال بك (رغم أنني أعتقد أنك أيام الثورة سيكون المنتدى آخر اهتماماتك). ولكن رغمذلك ها نحن نلتقي في موضوع جمعنا وطبيعته جعلتنا نتخاطب بدل أن نتناقش.

----------


## loly_h

*أهلا ياأحمد ... نورت المحطة



كانت رحلة والحمد لله موفقة جدا

وسعدت بمصاحبتك بعض محطاتك

بشكرك جدا وإن شاء الله كل محطاتك موفقة

بوكــــى ...

موش عارفة اشكرك 

كل كلمات الشكر خلصت

بس زى ما صاحبتينا فى محطاتنا

كان لازم تصحبينا فى محطاتك

ياريت يابوكاية

شكرا حبيبتى لكل اللى بتقدميه

وتسلم إيدك ...*

----------


## nova_n

الاستاذ أحمد صلاح ( ابن البلد )

ختام رائع ومميز
ورحلة جميلة ومحطات أختيارها جميل جدا جدا
واتعرفت على جانب أكيد من شخصيتك كبير الى جانب
متابعة الردود فى الموضوعات ولو انى ساعات مش بافهم قوى الرد
خصوصا لما بيكون صغير ومقتضب بس بافكر
والشيئ الملحوظ والجميل وهو سردك لذكرياتك بالمنتدى 
مع شخصيات حضرتك عرفتها عن قرب ودة شيئ جميل ان يكون لك ذكريات دافئة
مع اصدقاء يجمعكم مكان واحد بهم 
بصراحة كان نفسى اقرأ حلقتك كتير والا اخرنى امتحاناتى 
لكن الحمد لله انى عرفت اشارككم

الاستاذة بوكى
انا باشكرك جدا لأختيارك لضيوفك الكرام
مجموعة أكثر من رائعة وجعلتنى اقرب منهم ومن شخصايتهم
واتعرف عليهم حوار رائع وحضرتك محاورة أروع
وننتظر كتير من موضوعاتك التى تجمعنا كلنا معا

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

شكرا

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل القدير
أحمد صلاح

كم هى سعادتى بالغة بتلك الرحلة معك بين كلماتك وذكرياتك
بابناء مصر ومحطات لا شك انها معبرة ورائعة
واختيارات لموضوعات اعجبتنى بالفعل وشخصبات مختارة
تستحق التقدير والأمتنان واعضاء لهم مودة كبيرة فى قلوبنا
غابوا عنا ولكننا ما زلنا ننتظرهم معك اخى
ولن ادعى ان هذا الحوار فقط الذى قربنى من شخصيتك القديرة
ولكن هناك حوارات اخرى ساهمت فى تكوين الرؤية الواضحة وايضا
كان للرقيقة ريهام جزء كبير منها
وتحية وتقدير للجهد الذى تبذله من اجل ابناء مصر
ومن اجلنا فأجتماعنا هنا تحت مظلة هذا الصرح الكبير
لها مكانة خاصة بقلوبنا

تحيتى

ولكِ ريهام باقات من الشكر والود لهذا الموضوع الالق
الذى اسعدنا كثيرا 

تحيتى لكِ غاليتى*

----------


## ابن البلد

الحقيقة أنا دخلت الموضوع من وقت ما بوكي نزلته وبعد كل مشاركة أضافت فيه
والحقيقة مش عارف أرد أقول أيه
أنتم أخجلتموني جدا بكلامك ومجاملتكم الجميله 

ربنا يخليكم يارب
هجمع شجاعتي وارد
 ::hop:: 
أدعولي  ::hop::

----------


## حسام عمر

ما هو الفرق بين أبن البلد و أحمد صلاح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> فعلا ختامه مسك
> علشان ابن البلد هو صاحب آخر حلقة
> وأحمد صلاح من أحب شخصيات المنتدى إلى قلبى لأسباب من الصعب حصرها
> فهو فى منتهى الطيبة اللى فى الدنيا وفى نفس الوقت حاد الذكاء لدرجة مذهلة
> بالرغم من إنه كثيرا ما يظلم ويتعرض للإنتقاد ويتهم بالتهمة وعكسها
> مرة يقال عنه شديد وديكتاتور ومرة متساهل ومتراخى وهو ليس بالديكتاتور وليس بالمتساهل ولا بالمتراخى
> لكن الحقيقة إنه فى منتهى الحسم وقت اللزوم وفى نفس الوقت بيعرف متى يحتوى المشاعر الغاضبة وقت اللزوم
> ويكفى إنه إستطاع إنشاء هذا المنتدى الذى ضم آلاف الأعضاء من مختلف الشرائح من الثقافات والمواهب والآراء
> من مصر ومن مختلف الأقطار
> ...


والله يا أبو حميد مش هتصدق
أن دي يمكن المره ال 15 اللي أدخل الموضوع وأدوس إضافة رد
ومعرفش أضيف رد
يامه يحصل حاجه يامه أتلجم ومعرفش أرد على كلامك الرائع ومجالمتك الجميلة دي 
بجد أخجلتني
مع اني بجح ومش بتكسف 
بس أتكسفت 
 ::$: 

المنتدى يا ابو حميد عمره ما كان هيكبر ويستمر لحد وقتنا هذا غير بوجود ناس فعلا بتحبه ويهمها نجاحه زيكم
لو اتكلمنا عن سر نجاح المنتدى 
فهو إلتفافنا حولين بعضنا وحبنا لبعض دون غرض خفي 
إلا ظهور الموقع بشكل مشرف 


القلوب عند بعضها يا ابو حميد و أنت من أصدقائي الاعزاء إلي قلبي بكل تأكيد
يمكن متقابلناش لكن الود والمعزة موصوله وربنا يارب دائما يجمعنا على كل خير 
أنا والله في بالي خطط كتيرة أوي 
بس مش قادر أنفذها مش علشان لوحدي
ولكن يمكن من كتر المعقوات
على سبيل المثال 
محرك البحث
قعدنا شهور عقبال ما ظبطناه

النهارده في ثانية أقل من ثانيه هههههه 
كل شيء كان راح 
 :: 
بس متقلقش كل شيء هيبقي تمام تاني إن شاء الله 

انا متفائل وعندي امل في ربنا كبير

بشكرك جدا جدا جدا جدا يا ابو حميد على كلامك الجميل بجد أثر فيا جدا وحسسني قد أيه في طيبة وحب وحاجات تانيه كتير بالشكل ده بينا وبتجمعنا على الخير يارب دائما

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> هل لا مؤاخذة أصابك الزهيمير مبكراً
> ونسيت أهم محطة من محطات منتدي  أبناء مصر
> نسيت المهندس عاطف هلال  شفاه الله ونسيت
> أخوه  الأصغر العبدلله وأخونا التالت سيد جعيتم والراحل فنديس
> 
> وبسرعه نسيت  إيجيبتوس  و Egypt  ونسيت
> إنك أضفت إلى إسم  المنتدي  Egyptsons    كلمة Misr  
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com
> ...


يا دكتور مهندس منورنا الموضوع بوجودك العطر النفاذ دائما 
انا منسيتش طبعا 
ولا ممكن أنسي كل الراحلين أو الموجودين
بس التوقفات كانت قليلة فملحقتش أقف في كل محطة من المحطات الجميلة دي 
طبعا فاكر الاسم مصر وليس إيجيبتوس
وصلعاوي 
ده حتى منور

والعين الثالثه

وحاجات تانيه كتيرة لو فاضي أقدر أقولهالك 
وخاصة نسبة الأمية في مصر 
في موضوع خاص لقلب مصر

الحقيقة المحطات كتيرة بس انا حبيت اختار نوعيه معينه من المواضيع يا دكتور
مختلفه شوية 

بشكرك مرة تانيه على تواجدة وزيارة المحطات 
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> من المهم فعلا يا أحمد مراجعة الذكريات الجميلة من وقت لأخر 
> 
> فكرتني بذكريات جميلة مع أحباب كثر بدأت علاقتي بهم من خلال هذا الموضوع 
> 
> و فعلا البدايات الجميلة تكون سببا في علاقات جميلة مستدامة و هذا ما حدث من خلال موضوعاتي الأولى في المنتدى 
> 
> كان لي قدر كبير جدا من السعادة بمشاركتك هذا القدر من الذكريات خلال فترة تجاوزت ثمانية سنوات 
> 
> و مثلك بالضبط فأنا افتقد بسنت كثيرا فقد كنت ثالثكما في كثير من الذكريات "بحلوها و مرها"
> ...


والله أنا بكون سعيد جدا يا فاضل لما بلاقي لك موضوع جديد أو مشاركة جديدة 
وبيكون نفسي أشارك خاصة في المواضيع واللي بيكون لدي فكرة أو تعليق يضاف لفكرتك أو رأيك في الموضوع 
أو حتى يخالفها أو يوضحها 
ولكن الرد على مواضيعك محتاجه تأني كتير  وتشغيل مخ كتير علشان أستوعب الفكرة جيدا 
 :: 
والحاجات دي بقه أنت عارف بقيت عملة نادرة عندي 
 :: 

طبعا الإنطباعة الأولى تدوم

وبتمنى من كل قلبي أن بسنت تعود من جديد أو نطمن عليها 
فهي بتضيف بهجه وروح للمنتدى لم يستطيع أحد تعويضه حتى الآن

بشكرك جدا فاضل على تواجدك وحضورك اللي أسعدني جدا جدا 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخيراً ابن البلد رد في المحطات  :: 

تعرف يا أحمد انا منتظرة بقى لي كتير علشان سياتك ترد وبعد كده ادخل انا كمان أشكر الناس الحلوة ديه اللي تفاعلت معانا
بس هنقول ايه كل شئ بأوان  :: 

كل الشكر لكل من شارك معنا وأضاف لمسته الجميلة وحقيقي كلماتكم مشجعة للغاية
انا بكون بجد سعيدة في تلك الموضوعات التي نتشارك فيها الحوار 
بشعر بلمتنا الحلوة اللي ساعات بتتأثر بالرياح المتربة
ربنا يجمعنا دايماً في الخير

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وحاجات تانيه كتيرة *لو فاضي* أقدر أقولها لك




   بكده تبقه أنت محتاج  تاخد كورس  تدريبي في مجال كيفية تنظيم وإدارة الوقت    Time  Management


*"أنا محتاج أن أجدول في أجندتي حضور كورس تدريبي في مجال إدارة "الوقت" بمجرد أن أجد "وقت" لشراء تلك الأجندة"*







 :: 
.....وعجبي!

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختي الطيبة ريهام 

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك وعطائك المتميز دائما ما شاء الله عليك وتستاهلين كل خير 

واتمني دائما ان نكون دائما متقاربين متعاونين مهما باعدتننا الأيام وتكفي الذكرى الطيبة والكلمة الطيبة 

وتقديري واحترامي لأخي الحبيب أبو يوسف 

ربنا يبارك له في اولاده وفي كل ما يمكل وهو بالفعل انسان خلوق واني احبه في الله 

ومهما كانت ما به من مميزات وعيوب ولكن دائما ما تطغي مميزاته على عيوبه ولكل منا مميزات وعيوب ولكن الأهم أن تطغي المميزات على العيوب ونصلح من انفسنا قبل 

فوات الآوان لأن مشكلتنا في بعض الأوقات أننا ننسى حساب أنفسنا ونسير مع الأيام ولا نتذكر الموت الا في أوقات قليلة فعلينا أن نذكر هادم اللذات دائما 

ليعطينا دافع ومنشط لتعديل أنفسنا دائما والرجوع عن كل ما يغضب الله وربنا يرحمنا برحمته 

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*

----------


## ابن البلد

> محطة جميلة ..يغلب عليها طابع دافىء لذكريات عزيزة ..وما أحلى الذكريات 
> كالعادة ابن البلد ..ديبلوماسى 
> ولكن برغم الديبلوماسية والطريقة التى تبدو عائمة أو لها حدود لا تتخطاها ..أستطيع أن أؤكد على كل الآراء التى قيلت على لسان أحمد وفاضل وأعتقد أنه هذه الصفات هى صفات الإدارى الناجح ..الحياد والديبلوماسية والذكاء..غير أننى أثنى على دماثة خلقك وذوقك ..ولا أنكر أن لك مواقف تأتى من حيث لا يتوقع المرء أحيانا ..ربما تكون أخوية وعاطفية ..وأحيانا أخرى تكون غير متوقعة بالمرة .. كل هذه التوصيفات مازلت أراها سمات القائد الناجح الذى يشعر من يتعامل معه بأنه مهم جدا وفى نفس الوقت مثله مثل رفقائه لا يزد ولا ينقص عنهم شيئا ..فى كل الأحوال كنت أشعر طول الوقت بأمان نفسى تجاه ادارة هى أسرة قبل أن تكون كذلك ..
> 
> أتمنى أن تنظر للمنتدى بعين أخرى تتعلق بقيمة ما يقدم ونوعيته لا كمه ..وبقيمة أخرى تعلو كل شىء ..هى قيمة الحرية ..حرية الرأى وتناول أى موضوع بالنقاش ..أعلم أن الحرية أصبحت كلمة شائكة ولكننى هنا أتحدث عن حرية الكلمة وحرية الرأى وحرية المعرفة ..الحرية المحترمة التى نعرفها ونفهمهما جميعنا ..هذا ما يجعل أى منتدى ذو صيت وترتيب محمود واثراء معروف له وعنه ..شخصيا لم أتعرض لأي مما يعوق حريتى ولكن ..مجرد ملحوظة ..
> 
> شكرا لأننى كنت معكم هنا ..ولأننى شاركتكم أوقات جميلة وسعيدة تركت فى نفسى أنا الأخرى ذكريات لا تنمحى ..غير ما للمنتدى من فضل اذ قدمنى وعرفنى على شخوص هنا أعزاء على قلبى ..
> 
> أتمنى لك وللمنتدى وللموقع ..كل تقدم وازدهار 
> ...


ربنا يخليكي اليمامة ويبارك لك يارب
بشكرك جدا على كلماتك ومجاملتك الجميلة 
وبعتذر عن التأخير في الرد
وهي يمكن الجملة اللي ببدأ بيها أغلب مشاركاتي في المنتدى بالإعتذار 

الحقيقة مش عارف يمكن بفكر في نفسي غلط ولكن 
عمري ما حسيت أني بحجر على رأي حد وعمري ما بصيت للموقع ككم فقط ده مستحيل
والدليل أن الموقع مش ترفييه فقط ولكن هو زي ما قال أ/ عاطف هو مجتمع متكامل
فيه الثقافة والفن والتاريخ والدين والمناقشة واليمين واليسار ... إلخ 
لكن يبقي نقطة ربما أزيد فيها كثيرة أو أرددها كثيرة وهي ترتيب الموقع
ما يهمني ليس فقط قيمة الموقع وأن كانت هي الأولي
ولكن ترتيب الموقع يبقي هو ذو أهميه كبيرة وهو مرتبط إرتباط كلي بقيمة المحتوى 
فالترتيب لا يعتمد على كم المواضيع بل يعتمد على كم الزيارات والزيارات تعتمد على قيمة الموضوع وأهميته تجاه الزائر
والترتيب يساعد في ظهور الموقع في جميع انحاء العالم سواء محركات بحث أو دليل مواقع أو غيرها 
فأغلب الموسسات العالمية المهتمه بالمواقع تهتم بترتيبه كبدايه لا كمحتوى وهو ما يزيد من قيمة الموقع في النهاية أنها حلقة مرتبطة ببعضها البعض قيمة وزيارات لا قيمة وكم 
ولم أكن يوما أنظر إلي الكم ولم يكن مقياس لا في تعيين المشرف ولا إختيار العضو المميز ولا في نظرتي للعضو 

ولعلك اليمامة من ضمن طاقم الإشراف وفريق عمل الموقع وتعلمين جيدا أننا  هنا جميعا في أبناء مصر ما يهمنا قبل أي شيء هو صحة ونقاء المحتوى وجودة المشاركات 

ربما أترك قيمة الموقع وصحة المحتوى كثيرة للمشرفيين لثقتي فيهم
وأنشغل كثيرا برفع الترتيب 
لكن هذا لا يعني أننا أفكر في الكم 

وأرجع مرة أخرى لحرية الرأي والتي لم تشعري بها
وربما يشعر بها كل من يخالف قوانين المنتدى فقط

ولكن لا أفرض أبدا رأيي على أي موضوع ولا حتى على صفحات المنتدى ولا صفحات الموقع 
أنا هنا باسم ابن البلد بقوم بوظيفتي كمشرف عام على المنتدى ومدير للموقع فقط ، 
للموقع وللمنتدى سياسية لا اتخطاها ولا أغيرها طبقا لمعاييري أو أتجهاتي 
وأكبر مثال هو الثورة
أنني لم أفرض فكري في الحوار على احد ولم أفرض سياستي على أي شخص
ولم أقم بإيقاف أو طرد أو أستخدام أي عمل إداري تجاه أي شخص لإختلافه معي شخصيا في الرأي أو حتى مع أحد المشرفين 
فقوانين المنتدى وسياساته هي الفيصل في إتخاذ القرارات


وصدقيني لو عايز أملى المنتدى مواضيع وكلام فاضي وأغاني وأفلام وصور وهلس هيكون مفيش أسهل من كده 
 :: 
أنا أكتر واحد يحب الهلس
 :: 


بشكرك اليمامة على تواجدك الي شرفني جدا
وعلى ملاحظتك
تقبلي تحياتي دائما
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> أهلا وسهلا بك يا أحمد 
> في آخر محطة من محطات القطار ( بس حتركنه فين بقى!!)
> 
> حقيقي اختياراتك جميلة جداً
> وفيها موضوعات كنت تابعتها أول ما اشتركت في المنتدى بس يمكن من غير مشاركة 
> نجحت في أن تجعل المنتدى لكل أعضائه وهو موضوع ليس بسهل
> جزيل الشكر لك على منتدانا (بيت العيلة) الذي يضمنا ويسعدنا كثيراً الانتماء إليه
> أدعو لك بالتوفيق في خطواتك القادمة


ربنا يخليك دكتور مصطفي 
كلامك اسعدني جدا 
وربنا يوفقنا جميعا يارب لما فيه الخير ونفضل دائما أسرة متحابه مجتمع دائما على الخير
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> فعلا ختامه مسك
> علشان ابن البلد هو صاحب آخر حلقة
> وأحمد صلاح من أحب شخصيات المنتدى إلى قلبى لأسباب من الصعب حصرها
> فهو فى منتهى الطيبة اللى فى الدنيا وفى نفس الوقت حاد الذكاء لدرجة مذهلة
> بالرغم من إنه كثيرا ما يظلم ويتعرض للإنتقاد ويتهم بالتهمة وعكسها
> مرة يقال عنه شديد وديكتاتور ومرة متساهل ومتراخى وهو ليس بالديكتاتور وليس بالمتساهل ولا بالمتراخى
> لكن الحقيقة إنه فى منتهى الحسم وقت اللزوم وفى نفس الوقت بيعرف متى يحتوى المشاعر الغاضبة وقت اللزوم
> ويكفى إنه إستطاع إنشاء هذا المنتدى الذى ضم آلاف الأعضاء من مختلف الشرائح من الثقافات والمواهب والآراء
> من مصر ومن مختلف الأقطار
> ...



*مشاركة الأستاذ أحمد ناصر والأستاذة ندى خلصوه كل الكلام واجادوه بصراحة
الحقيقة ياابن البلد انا لما شفت صورتك على الفيس بوك وعرفت انك كنت موجود فى ندوة الاستاذ محمد سعيد
عرفت انى شفتك كنت بره القاعة بتتكلم فى التليفون وانا كنت بدخن سيجارة 
وكمان الأستاذ سيد جعيتم بس للاسف اغلب الاعضاء معرفش صورهم فمتعرفتش الإ على الأستاذ محمد سعيد بس
وكانت ندوة جميلة بجد .. واول مرة كنت احضر تجمع يضم ابناء مصر اللى صورهم بس فى خيالي
ولو الاستاذ حسن عبد الحليم كان حاضر الندوة وبيصورها يبقى هو اللى طردنى بره القاعة علشان بشرب سيجارة 
علشان خدته بالشبه ومش عارف هوه ولا لاء
بس اكيد هتشرف بلقائك فى يوم من الايام ولقاء ابناء مصر الاعزاء 
كلمه واحده اقولهالك ياابن البلد ( ربنا يعينك ويقويك )*

----------

